# What do you guys think of...



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Works well for me


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I think i've gotten the hang of using it. The first two arrows I fletched came out with the flecthings a little too far down the arrows. And I'm still tryin to get it where the glue doesn't go all over the shaft. The limbs have a tendency to slide around.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Haven't played too much with them, but from what I've seen and heard, seams like a good jig. Nice and portable. But if I were going to spend the money on a jig personally, I would much rather have a bitz. I don't like the fact that the E-Z has no adjustability.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

the only thing I don't like it that the limbs move around too much so the glue gets everywhere on the shaft between the fletches.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

if you seat your nock right the shaft doesn't move...maybe you have the wrong fletcher for the shafts you are doing?:dontknow:
my ez fletcher works fine.....


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

The shaft isn't moving. Although I am a little confused as to how some of the fletchings are ending up a little farther down the shaft than others. Maybe I'm not getting the nock all the way down in there.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

The real question is why did you get a gift for Easter?? Lol I don't even do anything for it. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I Have one. If you look down inside of the jig you can see the bar that the nock must seat on to. push down firmly on the arrow and you will hear the nock click on to the bar.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's just somethin we've done since me and my brother were little bitty. Haha. And I haven't been pushin down far enough. I haven't heard that click. But won't that put my fletching's way down on the shaft? Is there any way I can put them a certain distance from the nock?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't used them personally but one of the shops i used to go to did use them.. they are nice if your doing bulk cases of arrows and thats bout it.. atleast from what i've seen


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

That's usually what I'm doin. They're nice and quick if you're careful.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I voted love them but in reality I guess theyre okay, theyre definitely nice for when u are out on a hunting trip and you need to fletch some arrows real quick, but for my everyday use I use my JoJan multi-fletcher.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

when done right your vanes should be about 1 inch from the end of the shaft..........maybe you didn't seat the vanes all the way down in the fletcher .....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

They'er awesome and fast and easy!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Haven't played too much with them, but from what I've seen and heard, seams like a good jig. Nice and portable. But if I were going to spend the money on a jig personally, I would much rather have a bitz. I don't like the fact that the E-Z has no adjustability.


x2. I have the bitz and it works great


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm finally gettin the hang of it. The arrows are comin out nice and clean and on there good and they fly great!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

good for you......:thumbs_up


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I ain't got one... 




Have you thought it could by any chance be the operator?


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive never had trouble with it. And i have fletched everything from 600 series huntin arrows to Gold Tip Triple X Pros. just takes some time to get the hang of it. Glad you got it figured out!


----------

